# Dick the keynote speaker



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh boy.. As this time of year comes around, and I start seeing and hearing the ads for the "Western hunting expo" I throw up in my mouth.. 

And now I see that the man himself, DICK Cheney and his "special" daughter are the keynote speakers at this special event!! YIPPIE!! Who else is excited?
I hope they have backstage passes..


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

He did it also last year


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

So you went last year too?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's Dick Cheney?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Who's Dick Cheney?


I think he's some retired professional people killer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Who's Dick Cheney?


You wouldn't' know him; he is from the nice side of WY.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheney is always looking for more "face" time.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> So you went last year too?


no it was on the flyer I get a email every year


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He's there to teach shotgun safety... and field surgery tips to remove #8 shot from a friends face.


-DallanC


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^thats funny!!


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

What will be interesting is to see where he hunts in Utah this year.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I call him "Richard" for short. Don't know about anyone else, but severe depression is looming since I can't (won't) make the time to get "validated" by their draw. Okay, so maybe I'm not depressed at all. I'll go with puking in my mouth as well!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Boy, you members of the great unwashed just don't understand the draw of a celeb like Dick. The right wing is still alive and well here in Utah and Dick is just a natural fit. Utah county will empty out. The only person that I can think of that would be a bigger draw might be our savior herself Sarah .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Boy, you members of the great unwashed just don't understand the draw of a celeb like Dick. The right wing is still alive and well here in Utah and Dick is just a natural fit. Utah county will empty out. The only person that I can think of that would be a bigger draw might be our savior herself Sarah .


Sarah who?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Sarah who?


The only vice presidential candidate that knew how to kill and field dress a big game animal.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You're right about the field dressing part; she does not use the gutless method, so she does know how to gut a big game animal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Boy, you members of the great unwashed just don't understand the draw of a celeb like Dick. The right wing is still alive and well here in Utah and Dick is just a natural fit. Utah county will empty out. The only person that I can think of that would be a bigger draw might be our savior herself Sarah .


I think their first choice was Gore, but he was busy inventing IT software and was stuck in the Antarctic in a ship there to study the effects of Global warming, but promised to make it next year.


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

It was an accident haha


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Heard he needs a new hunting buddy anyone interested?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You wouldn't' know him; he is from the nice side of WY.


Not, exactly. Cheney kept a PO box in Wyoming so he could get resident big game tags. He lived in Texas.

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Not, exactly. Cheney kept a PO box in Wyoming so he could get resident big game tags. He lived in Texas.
> 
> .


Same way Romney was a tax paying "resident" of Utah, while governor of Massachusetts. Dirty **** liberals!


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

It's as good as when they had the tame bear killing
Scumbag Troy Gentry as the music the first year. 

Guess we should give him some credit, he did let Cubby
Out of the cage before he put an arrow through him.


----------

